# Ecrire sans clavier



## 007peyo (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonbour
savez vous s'il est possible d'écrire sur un imac sans clavier, uniquement avec la souris  (comme sur pc). C'est parceque je dois vendre mon clavier et attendre 2 jours avnat d'avoir l'autre, donc en attendant je n'aurais que la souris.

merci


----------



## zacromatafalgar (9 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

C'est possible avec le visualiseur de clavier, par contre je ne sais pas si cela fonctionne pour saisir ton mot de passe à l'ouverture de session (j'ai écrit ce texte avec le seul visualiseur)


----------



## 007peyo (9 Septembre 2009)

où tu trouves ce truc ??


----------



## pickwick (9 Septembre 2009)

Préférences systèmes, Clavier, cochez la case adéquate.


----------



## 007peyo (9 Septembre 2009)

merci bokou


----------



## zacromatafalgar (9 Septembre 2009)

Chez moi cela se trouve dans Préférence système=>International=>onglet Menu saisie puis cocher la case du bas "Afficher le menu saisie dans la barre des menus" et celle du haut "Visualiseur de clavier".

Un drapeau s'affiche dans la barre des menus


----------



## pickwick (9 Septembre 2009)

La solution que j'ai donné est celle de Léopard qui ajoute une icône spéciale sur la barre de menu à droite.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (9 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> La solution que j'ai donné est celle de Léopard qui ajoute une icône spéciale sur la barre de menu à droite.



Étonnant car chez moi la seule case à cocher du chemin que tu indiques permet juste d'afficher le menu éjecter&#8230;

Je suis également sous Leopard&#8230;


----------

